# Funked golf headcovers



## drawboy (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are like me and carry the woods from different manufacturers rather than all one make, you end up with a mish mash of headcovers in the bag which I think looks untidy, as I prefer all my gear to match.If you think the same you may be interested in these headcovers from Funked golf. They are the retro knitted type complete with pom-pom. They come in a variety of good colours and have a long sock section to protect the shaft. The pom-pom on the driver is extra large whilst the fairways are smaller. A good point is that they have stripes on the design to indicate the wood number under the cover, so no tags to lose or snag. At Â£8.99 each or 3 for Â£24.99 I think they are a good buy and tidy up the look of your gear whilst still looking fashionably old skool.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been looking for headcovers like these for ages. Whilst all my woods and hybrids are ping they are all different models with different covers.Also the ping G15 driver headcover is so tight, i'm worried about pulling a muscle to get it off !!

Thanks for the tip off


----------

